

Wolfram Alpha gets a brand new, less cluttered, front page - sciolistse
http://www.wolframalpha.com/

======
hh
I love this Wolfram Alpha website. I think it's amazing. I would love to use
their API to integration with our product but the price is crazy. If they open
their API to a more accessible terms then the innovation around their products
would be amazing.

